# Charles University, Czech Republic



## manutdfan2850 (Dec 30, 2006)

Does anyone here attend *Charles University (Czech Republic)*? The University has 5 Faculties, and I have listed their names and web sites below.

1st Faculty of Medicine

2nd Faculty of Medicine

3rd Faculty of Medicine

Faculty of Medicine in Pilsen

Faculty of Medicine in Hradec Kralove


All 5 of them are listed in IMED, all have 6 year programs leading to a MD, all accept foreign students. 

However I need help determining which of the 5 are the best medical schools, as I will likely only apply to 2 or 3 of them. If anyone here attends or knows about any of these schools, could you please help me out by sharing you experience/knowledge? 

For example, how is the teaching? How does the overall teaching and learning experience compare to those med schools in the UK, US, etc? How is life there for a foreign student? 

I'm very interested applying to med school in Czech and if anyone here could help me out with additional info on the above listed schools I would really appreciate it. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Majid (Jan 28, 2006)

manutdfan2850 said:


> Does anyone here attend *Charles University (Czech Republic)*? The University has 5 Faculties, and I have listed their names and web sites below.
> 
> 1st Faculty of Medicine
> 
> ...


I attended Charles university 2nd faculty for 1 year, and i've got a friend in 1st faculty Charles university Prague, and also friends in 2nd faculty charles universy prague.

You have listed 5 of them, the best ones to apply to are first faculty, and second faculty. The reason is:

These faculties have a good variety of Foreigns students, particularly if you're British, since most of the British apply to these two.

The first 3 faculties are situated in Prague. In education they are similar, although 3rd faculty teaches according to a different curriculum of modules.

1st faculty and 2nd faculty are very similar, since they study the same subjects..

The other faculties are situated outside Prague, and in small towns basically.

The teaching system and learning experience is quite difference to the UK. For example, in the first 2 years they go fully into the basic sciences, so you will be studying Anatomy and Histology in first year, and other smaller subjects. And in 2nd year you study biochemistry and physiology. These are in quite some detail. 

But basically it's a system of lectures and seminars.

Also most of the exams are oral examinations. For example anatomy final and histology final.


----------



## Majid (Jan 28, 2006)

Oh and by the way about life for a foreign student, it's in Europe, so you have all the facilities, you can get a apartment for pretty good price, you have good food stores.

You also can find restaraunts with halal food.


----------



## sabubu (Jan 2, 2007)

Majid said:


> Oh and by the way about life for a foreign student, it's in Europe, so you have all the facilities, you can get a apartment for pretty good price, you have good food stores.
> 
> You also can find restaraunts with halal food.


 
are there allot of muslims in prague? or that attend charles university?


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

i watched a documentary and it mentioned that there was only on masjid in prague...


----------



## sabubu (Jan 2, 2007)

Sadia said:


> i watched a documentary and it mentioned that there was only on masjid in prague...


i looked it up and your right there is only one masjid in prague and also an islamic center..but there are only about 20,000 muslims in a country of over 10 million people...


----------



## jaffy (Nov 15, 2006)

does anyone know when the entrance exam is going to be taking place for sept 2007 entry for the 2nd faculty?


----------



## Majid (Jan 28, 2006)

sabubu said:


> i looked it up and your right there is only one masjid in prague and also an islamic center..but there are only about 20,000 muslims in a country of over 10 million people...


Yep that's correct.

There are quite a few muslim students about too.



sabubu said:


> are there allot of muslims in prague? or that attend charles university?


There's a decent amount, it's not like London or somewhere else though.

I think in first faculty Charles university there's more asians..



jaffy said:


> does anyone know when the entrance exam is going to be taking place for sept 2007 entry for the 2nd faculty?


They usually have two entrance exams, one in June/July and one in September.

You could also try using a medical agency for acceptance into second faculty, but they take a lot of money.


----------



## Majid (Jan 28, 2006)

manutd fan have you applied to any of them?


----------



## aac3000 (Mar 28, 2007)

does anyone know anything about the entry exam itself, i mean what sort of content does it cover, and any idea of exam questions?


----------



## Majid (Jan 28, 2006)

aac3000 said:


> does anyone know anything about the entry exam itself, i mean what sort of content does it cover, and any idea of exam questions?


i replied on the other thread


----------



## awaiseali (Apr 17, 2007)

Majid said:


> i replied on the other thread


CHARLES IS SOOOO OVERRATED, COZ OF THEIR PUBLICITY ON THE NET. TYPE IN EUROPEAN MD N CHARLES POPS UP LIKE A BAD HEADACHE! THE TRUTH IS THAT COZ OF THE YOB CULTURE IN PRAGUE, CHEAP BEER AND CHEAP WOMEN, ETC. IT ATTRACTED SOME CRACKHEADS FROM THE UK ABOUT 7 YRS AGO. FROM THEN ON IT BECAME MORE ESTABLISHED AS A DESTINATION FOR UK PAKIS ETC TO GO THERE. BUT ITS REPUTE AS A TEACHING SCHOOL IS PRETTY LOW. DEBRECCEC, PECS, SEMMELWEIS, ORADEA, CAROL DAVILLA, CLUJ, SOFIA, VARNA ARE ALL BETTER EDUCATION WISE.


----------



## aac3000 (Mar 28, 2007)

Yeah ok that may be true but i am not really staying or coming back to UK, I just want a MBBS or MD from anywhere is europe and then give the USMLE, and do trainning there, and what really counts is what sort of score i get on my USMLE exam in order for me to get into a good tranning hospital in US.


----------



## awaiseali (Apr 17, 2007)

aac3000 said:


> Yeah ok that may be true but i am not really staying or coming back to UK, I just want a MBBS or MD from anywhere is europe and then give the USMLE, and do trainning there, and what really counts is what sort of score i get on my USMLE exam in order for me to get into a good tranning hospital in US.


SORRY IF I OFFENDED U OR SUMMAT, DIDNT MEAN TO JUDGE ETC. MY PLAN IS THE SAME AS YOURS. SO WHAT UNI U LOOKING TO APPLY 2.


----------



## awaiseali (Apr 17, 2007)

aac3000 said:


> Yeah ok that may be true but i am not really staying or coming back to UK, I just want a MBBS or MD from anywhere is europe and then give the USMLE, and do trainning there, and what really counts is what sort of score i get on my USMLE exam in order for me to get into a good tranning hospital in US.


ANOTHER POINT. IF U NOT LOOKING TO COME BAK TO LONDON, THEN U CAN DO GENERAL MEDICINE ANYWHERE IN THE WORLD. AN MBBS FROM INDIA WOULD CALL FOR THE SAME STEPS IN TAKING USMLE STEPS AS WOULD A DEGREE FROM BUDAPEST FOR EXAMPLE. JUST A THOUGHT...

IM PERSONALLY LOOKING TO PRACTICE IN UK B4 MAYBE GOING TO YANKYLAND. THATS WHY I NEEDZ A EU DEGREE. GOT ANY APPLYING SUGGESTIONS? SFE TC.


----------



## aac3000 (Mar 28, 2007)

Well Yeah you are completely right, but the difference is that doing a degree in medicine in Europe is much more convinient for me than to go to india or to go to anyother part of the world. But also some ppl say Prague is over rated, but still its considered a pretty good place for MD in YankiLand, for yanks going to med school in Europe is pretty cool.

Oh an you didn't offend me at all.....so tell me how old are you and wht year are u in?


----------



## Majid (Jan 28, 2006)

Charles university does have a good reputation, but at the end of the day for people who want to work in UK any European degree is good enough, saves you from hassle of PLAB.

But one advantage of Czech Republic is it already has a lot of British students, and also it's not that far away.


----------



## aac3000 (Mar 28, 2007)

Very True it does saves the trouble of doing PLAB but only if you have an EU passport!!! so if u dont have an EU passport and you go and study in Prague, or anywhere else in EU for that matter you have to do PLAB for you to practice in UK!! I know tht for a fact as i called up GMC!


----------



## Majid (Jan 28, 2006)

aac3000 said:


> Very True it does saves the trouble of doing PLAB but only if you have an EU passport!!! so if u dont have an EU passport and you go and study in Prague, or anywhere else in EU for that matter you have to do PLAB for you to practice in UK!! I know tht for a fact as i called up GMC!


good point


----------

